# reptile rack



## ehopkins12 (Mar 26, 2010)

hey everyone. I've decided that the most efficient and space saving way to house several reptile species would be a reptile rack or some sort. I've got a few ideas. I was thinking of building one. I also was looking at this: metal shelving So I was wondering if anyone on here uses a rack and wouldn't mind posting pictures so I can get some ideas. thanks!


----------



## chadk (Mar 26, 2010)

Check this out:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=57


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2010)

The reason I don't like the rack system is because it is sometimes hard to administer to the habitats in the middle and bottom. Also, it is difficult to get your lights high enough.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 26, 2010)

Here are a few pics of mine. It's difficult to get much more "compact" with tortoise enclosures and still be able to provide adequate spacing for lighting and area to work in as Yvonne stated.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow GBtortoises thats very impressive! Looks so tidy. Do you offer de-cluttering of closets too?...Lol


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, it's true, I'm an admitted neat freak. Drives my wife crazy and my co-workers accuse me of having OCD! LOL


----------



## Lori J (Mar 26, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Here are a few pics of mine. It's difficult to get much more "compact" with tortoise enclosures and still be able to provide adequate spacing for lighting and area to work in as Yvonne stated.



that really is nice. you can tell how much you truley love your tourts!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 26, 2010)

very nice setup GB!


----------



## zzzdanz (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been planning a rack system in my head for awhile now.I think it will look almost the same as GB's (very nice looking by the way) except I'll have each 1 on track systems like kitchen drawers if you will.

I'm planning on making a light bar across the top of each 1 connected so when you pull the *drawer* out the lighting comes with it.It would be pretty simple to make (I'm a carpenter)it all work, I just haven't found the tracks I need for the *drawers*.

Being able to pull them out and completely off if needed will make cleaning so much easier.Anyways,it's on my *to do list* after I get a new out-door enclosure set up and a pond/stream for my turtles.

I'm horrible at explanations on the comp. so I hope it makes a little sense.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2010)

It makes quite a bit of sense. Being able to pull them out to administer to the contents makes it 100% easier. That changes the whole idea and makes it quite a nice space saver.


----------

